# Leeds international pool, Leeds. june 09



## scrappy (Jun 27, 2009)

me and Over went along to leeds on friday day time hoping to be able to get in to this place as i wanted to see it as i heard demo was starting, theres already workers in there and 24 hour security! we had a few other things to do so we did them and decided to go back after 5.

It payed off, we managed to get on to the roof! but then it was not so simple! we found a hatch in to the roof and spent 20 mins looking for the way down in to the pool, it was roasting in the roof! firstly we did a full circle and i started to go through a hatch outside!  found it in the end in a corner behind some girders! here are the pics!


----------



## phill.d (Jun 27, 2009)

Well done for getting around here still guys.
Your right the asbestos guys are stripping it ready for demo in the next few weeks.
No ones managed to get on the roof before either. So Kudos there.
The only (easy) way up was by a well dodgy lift that obviously doesn't work no more.

Nice one!


----------



## edgey2001 (Jun 27, 2009)

Has someone put a trampolene beneath the diving board, how mad is that. If someone has a go, Please film it, I could do with a good laugh.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 27, 2009)

edgey2001 said:


> Has someone put a trampolene beneath the diving board, how mad is that. If someone has a go, Please film it, I could do with a good laugh.



it is but you cant see its upsidedown! lol so any body tries it.......turn it over first.......not that it will help its about 30ft off the top board


----------



## cactusmelba (Jun 27, 2009)

Ha!

great pics, not seen this viewpoint before.. well done!


----------



## freebird (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice one for gaining access. Sounds difficult! Got some great angles for your pics though so well done, the effort paid off.


----------



## Random (Jun 30, 2009)

The picture of the guy standing on the edge of that diving board actually made my balls tingle. I can't stand heights.


----------

